# Christopher Love on the cause of the Christian’s warfare with Satan



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 26, 2020)

The cause of our war is of great weight: as namely, for the glory of God and our own Salvation, for in all Satan’s skirmishes he seeketh to impeach God’s glory, with false imputations, and to bring us to utter destruction, and this may appear with the first conflict of his with our Mother _Eve, Gen. 3. 4, 5._ where he accuseth God of a lie, who is truth itself, and of impotency and envious disdain, saying that the cause why he did forbid them to eat of the tree of knowledge of good and evil, was not (as he had said) because they should die, but because he knew that when they should eat thereof their eyes should be opened, _and they should be as God’s knowing good and evil. ..._

For more, see Christopher Love on the cause of the Christian’s warfare with Satan.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------

